# Alabama/Tennessee WMA hunt



## Cevans96 (Aug 2, 2015)

Me and a friend of mine are wanting to do either a north Alabama or Tennessee hunt this year. We are wanting to hunt wmas to keep the cost low. Anybody have any tips or suggestions on where to go?


----------



## jritchey65 (Aug 3, 2015)

Cevans96 said:


> Me and a friend of mine are wanting to do either a north Alabama or Tennessee hunt this year. We are wanting to hunt wmas to keep the cost low. Anybody have any tips or suggestions on where to go?



I would like to know the same but you cant ask anyone cause they think you'll take there spot.  Its kinda dumb when people don't even wanna give up the names to a "public" place to hunt. But hopefully someone is willing to let out a little info on places to hunt in these 2 states.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 3, 2015)

I agree this forum has almost become a joke with all the childishness about "cyber scouting".  I have hunted the mud creek area on Guntersville so I can't speak on any other wmas but this one. I went next to last weekend of the season and There were a good number of birds but they were very very smart. You can run that area with a outboard but you will need to be very carful. I would suggest setting up with some coot decoys or maybe no decoys because the birds will not even come close to a duck spread. I saw canvas back, ruddys, baffle head , gadwall, red head, ring neck, wishing, and mallards get killed so there are a wide verity of spices. You can get all the info on the Alabama dnr website. Hope this helps


----------



## jritchey65 (Aug 3, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> I agree this forum has almost become a joke with all the childishness about "cyber scouting".  I have hunted the mud creek area on Guntersville so I can't speak on any other wmas but this one. I went next to last weekend of the season and There were a good number of birds but they were very very smart. You can run that area with a outboard but you will need to be very carful. I would suggest setting up with some coot decoys or maybe no decoys because the birds will not even come close to a duck spread. I saw canvas back, ruddys, baffle head , gadwall, red head, ring neck, wishing, and mallards get killed so there are a wide verity of spices. You can get all the info on the Alabama dnr website. Hope this helps



I've been over guntersville many times and have seen all the ducks out there and would love to hunt it but I always hear you better know someone or really know what your doing on that lake.  Thanks for the info though, ill look up their website.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 3, 2015)

*I would suggest go out an afternoon and scout it outm*

There are tens of thousands of coots but the ducks are mixed in with them. Take a good pair of binoculars and just watch and see where they are and how the fly into or out of an area. Knowing someone would be best but you will be right by yourself as long as you go out during the daylight hours first to see where to and where not to run your boat because.  it gets shallow and stumpy in some areas.


----------



## Water Swat (Aug 3, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> I agree this forum has almost become a joke with all the childishness about "cyber scouting".



It won't be childish when one of your favorite spots gets bombarded with the cyber-killers, and you're out another spot. 

But I would challenge the op to go pose the same question on an Alabama or Tn  duck forum and see how warm of a welcome he receives.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 3, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> It won't be childish when one of your favorite spots gets bombarded with the cyber-killers, and you're out another spot.
> 
> But I would challenge the op to go pose the same question on an Alabama or Tn  duck forum and see how warm of a welcome he receives.



This.


Also, speaking from experience, take a few days and go with a good pair of binoculars and scout.  All day.  We hunt the areas you're asking about, and have for a while.  It pains me dearly to see people "scouting" by running through a raft of birds.


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 3, 2015)

What the threads always sound like to me:

I don't know where to find the ducks, mainly because I haven't spent the time and money to look for them.

Could someone that has spent the time and money to find ducks, tell me where they are? It's public land


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 3, 2015)

Cyber scouts are not allowed.


----------



## across the river (Aug 3, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> What the threads always sound like to me:
> 
> I don't know where to find the ducks, mainly because I haven't spent the time and money to look for them.
> 
> Could someone that has spent the time and money to find ducks, tell me where they are? It's public land



True story.  I know a guy(we will call him Fred) who's dad attempted to turn over a business to him and his brother.  They went to work for the dad, but Fred rarely showed up to work.  When he did go in,  he was late and didn't want to do anything. His brother on the other hand went in to work everyday, worked hard, and learned the business.  Fred's dad continue to pay Fred for a while, even though he did very little work.   Fred liked this.  At the same time, his brother went to work everyday and learned the ins and out of the business.  After a couple of years of this, the dad realized that Fred wasn't going to do anything, cut him off, and turned the business over entirely to Fred's brother.   Today, Fred is extremely poor and lives primarily on government assistance.   His brother continues to run the business, has done very well for himself, and has a nice home, vacation homes, etc…..  Fred rarely talks to his brother now a days, but if you talk to Fred, he will at some point in the conversation work in how low down and greedy his brother is.   Fred doesn't duck hunt.  However, there is no doubt in my mind that if he did, he would put a post on here asking where he needed to go to kill ducks and then get mad and call everyone greedy when they didn't answer him.


----------



## vrooom (Aug 3, 2015)

So. Much. Win.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 3, 2015)

across the river said:


> True story.  I know a guy(we will call him Fred) who's dad attempted to turn over a business to him and his brother.  They went to work for the dad, but Fred rarely showed up to work.  When he did go in,  he was late and didn't want to do anything. His brother on the other hand went in to work everyday, worked hard, and learned the business.  Fred's dad continue to pay Fred for a while, even though he did very little work.   Fred liked this.  At the same time, his brother went to work everyday and learned the ins and out of the business.  After a couple of years of this, the dad realized that Fred wasn't going to do anything, cut him off, and turned the business over entirely to Fred's brother.   Today, Fred is extremely poor and lives primarily on government assistance.   His brother continues to run the business, has done very well for himself, and has a nice home, vacation homes, etc…..  Fred rarely talks to his brother now a days, but if you talk to Fred, he will at some point in the conversation work in how low down and greedy his brother is.   Fred doesn't duck hunt.  However, there is no doubt in my mind that if he did, he would put a post on here asking where he needed to go to kill ducks and then get mad and call everyone greedy when they didn't answer him.



"Fred" is a common problem in this world. We would all be telling a lie if we said nobody has ever helped us with duck hunting or even a spot, but one must show an effort on their part. So many times an answer can be achieved if folks knew how to go about asking it. I absoulutely love this post by the way.


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 3, 2015)

Best way to ask on a forum:

Hey guys, I'm new to duck hunting & I was thinking of branching out to some new places.

I am interested in possibly hunting AL or TN. Could someone shoot me a PM to point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 3, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Best way to ask on a forum:
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to duck hunting & I was thinking of branching out to some new places.
> 
> I am interested in possibly hunting AL or TN. Could someone shoot me a PM to point me in the right direction? Thanks!



Or I have money to pay for your gas and room if I can tag along.................


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 4, 2015)

Duck hunting is expensive.  If you can't afford it, don't get into it.  

As a rule, when I go somewhere I've never been before and I don't have time to scout, I hire a guide.


----------



## jritchey65 (Aug 4, 2015)

If someone on a forum from another state asked this about Georgia I would just tell them all the different lakes and WMAs in Georgia where you could hunt.  This is the way I read what he asking in the first place, just referring to another state in hopes that someone on here would say that you can hunt "this lake" or on "this river" or at "this wma" or there is a place in "this town", etc.  I dont like to ask people where they hunt at because I dont really care; I, along with many others im sure, are just looking for other options that we have never heard of so that we can go learn about these places.  Everyone has learned of places to hunt from somebody at some point in their hunting career.

Honestly how can it be considered cyber scouting when your asking where can you hunt right now at the beggining of August? Nobody is gonna be out scouting for ducks right now cause there aint none, besides the local ducks that never leave.


----------



## jritchey65 (Aug 4, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Duck hunting is expensive.  If you can't afford it, don't get into it.
> 
> As a rule, when I go somewhere I've never been before and I don't have time to scout, I hire a guide.



I totally agree with this, if someone told me about a lake over in Alabama/Tennesee/Mississippi or wherever that holds ducks then I would go scout the lake the day before I hunt.  No way I would show up one morning and expect to setup and hopefully see something or rely on someone to tell me where the birds are and where to setup.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 4, 2015)

BOYS, I think it's still called HUNTING !! Dictionary - "the sport or activity of pursuing game" If it's worth pursuing it's worth putting in your home work, a reasonable part of that home work is Asking Questions so help the man out !!!


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 4, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> If someone on a forum from another state asked this about Georgia I would just tell them all the different lakes and WMAs in Georgia where you could hunt.  This is the way I read what he asking in the first place, just referring to another state in hopes that someone on here would say that you can hunt "this lake" or on "this river" or at "this wma" or there is a place in "this town", etc.  I dont like to ask people where they hunt at because I dont really care; I, along with many others im sure, are just looking for other options that we have never heard of so that we can go learn about these places.  Everyone has learned of places to hunt from somebody at some point in their hunting career.
> 
> Honestly how can it be considered cyber scouting when your asking where can you hunt right now at the beggining of August? Nobody is gonna be out scouting for ducks right now cause there aint none, besides the local ducks that never leave.


I'm  trying not to come off rude here...
Is your Google broke? If you're just looking for water that may hold ducks and is legal to hunt, googling state information and Google earth is the quickest and most accurate bet. As well as calling their DNR to get it straight for the horses mouth.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 4, 2015)

The best info I have gotton has been from the DNR , like he said' "right out of the horses mouth"-good luck!!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 4, 2015)

Seeins how you are gona have to drive a lot when it comes to scouting, you and your buddy load up and drive to newnan and I will tell you all about it.  whats that 30 or 40 miles?


----------



## jritchey65 (Aug 4, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> I'm  trying not to come off rude here...
> Is your Google broke? If you're just looking for water that may hold ducks and is legal to hunt, googling state information and Google earth is the quickest and most accurate bet. As well as calling their DNR to get it straight for the horses mouth.



No my google is not broke and I know what you mean,  I have looked places to hunt on google plenty of times.  I think the point I'm trying to get across here is this; the guy got on a waterfowl forum and asked about some places to hunt in Alabama and Tennessee.  I think that he just wanted to make some discussion about and that's why he got on the forum.  I replied to his comment in the way i did because I knew what was gonna come from other people on here about asking for spots to hunt.  It didn't take very long either. 

I like the discussion part of places to hunt too and I would talk to anyone about the places Ive hunted.  Most people that I talk to about it I feel like they would have enough decency to not go hunt a spot I just talked to them about.


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 4, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> Most people that I talk to about it I feel like they would have enough decency to not go hunt a spot I just talked to them about.


You're dreaming.

I am possibly the biggest cyber scouter out there. It has allowed me to kill waterfowl throughout half of this country. I am thankful people open up and talk about their places they hunt.

No, I don't go on forums and ask, I just manipulate google to narrow down the areas I'm curious to hunt and find a thread on some random forum with someone bragging, or helping someone else.

I will be the first one to the lake, and I will find the ducks. I would bet everything I own that a few of the people that I shined off were the ones that either asked the question, or the ones that gave answers.

For me, I am responsible and polite to those that help me, and point me in the right direction. Many hunters out there aren't.

How about if I answered, "Yea man, try the North side of ________ Lake. I usually see a ton of ducks in the area after November."

You think it's innocent and only the 500 people that read this thread see it. Well, within a few months, it makes its way into the Google search, so everyone for the rest of eternity that googles, "duck hunting _____ Lake" 
the thread pops up.


----------



## jritchey65 (Aug 4, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> You're dreaming.
> 
> I am possibly the biggest cyber scouter out there. It has allowed me to kill waterfowl throughout half of this country. I am thankful people open up and talk about their places they hunt.
> 
> ...



I meant when I am talking to my immediate friends, those are the only people I really talk to about it. And most of the time we are hunting together anyways. 

But as far as what you are saying about using google i understand completely what you are saying because I have done the same thing with finding a place on google.  And i see what you are saying about people finding threads on google too and I guess i didnt think about it that way.  I was just looking for a discussion on different places to hunt but that will never happen i guess.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 4, 2015)

Forum has been quiet since Feb....... I am glad to see it is picking right back up where it left off..


----------



## jritchey65 (Aug 4, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> You're dreaming.
> 
> I am possibly the biggest cyber scouter out there. It has allowed me to kill waterfowl throughout half of this country. I am thankful people open up and talk about their places they hunt.
> 
> ...





rnelson5 said:


> Forum has been quiet since Feb....... I am glad to see it is picking right back up where it left off..



Didnt realize what this was gonna turn in to.


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm going to throw in my two cents like it or not. 

I've only hunted what I would call public water a couple of times and basically picked a likely looking spot to start if I didn't have time to scout. I observed what was happening by watching and listening to what was happening we then dialed it in from there. That's not to say we got on them with great results either but we did kill birds. I'm not successful every time on known spots either and that's why its hunting and not killing. 

That's probably not the most economical or efficient way to go about it but if you don't have someone with local knowledge that's willing to help that's what I would suggest you do.


----------



## jritchey65 (Aug 4, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> I'm going to throw in my two cents like it or not.
> 
> I've only hunted what I would call public water a couple of times and basically picked a likely looking spot to start if I didn't have time to scout and observed what was happening by watching and listening to what was happening then dialed it in from there.
> 
> That's probably not the most economical or efficient way to go about it but if you don't have someone with local knowledge that's willing to help that's what I would suggest you do.



Agreed!


----------



## Greggselk (Aug 4, 2015)

the best way is to go to an area you are interested in get in your boat before day light sit there wait for the shooting to start and you will know where to go.


----------



## dbean43 (Aug 4, 2015)

Lol Rnelson right where we left it. I like the one about waiting to shooting light and heading to where the shootings coming from. Just bust in and set up while the birds are working... smh. U guys r awesome!!! I love this place. U never know what u might see somebody tell someone. Op Google search ur question and a way classier thread than this will pop up giving u enough advice to go from there on where to head and where to scout.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2015)

Let's get it out of our system. I will be busting all the cyber scouts. I have let this go a bit. But when I see this stuff I will kill the thread.


----------

